# QLD 28/11/13 - Pink is for Girls



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Good work Blooding ( and I just thought of this) "*Black Cav-iar*"

Cant wait to see some pics and the vid.

Well done - coming into the comp with some decent form ;-)


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Love ya work. Pink is for girls and Pedro's.


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

Sweeeeeet great fish mate.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Great take Chris! 

Is that your first Spaniard?

That Salti bastard has a bit of mojo around him ATM, despite the smell. Might have to start shadowing him.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Noice. Salti the spaniard whisperer.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

nice work Cav


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Great fish Cav.
Was you using 27lb wire like Lazybugger. :lol: :lol: 
Have you read Paulo's report and about eating Spaniards over 10kgs.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Great take Chris!
> ...


Yep you Salti scrotum. Well spotted.....and this is the reason, being gun fisherman that we are, that we didn't take one :lol: ...viewtopic.php?f=17&t=64028

Hope Chris is alright tomorrow.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

salticrak said:


> Ten minutes before this I was paddling along and to my starboard bow not 30m from me two Spaniards launched themselves into the air :shock:
> 
> I kid you not, they went up vertically at great speed for about 10m, seemed to wrigle a bit a the top of their arc and fell back into the water. First time I have seen this.
> 
> My spies tell me those latte sippers donuted down south, all of em :twisted:


Who's a happy boy!! 
Well done. 
Looks good lying on the NIGHT RIDER too.

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2013)

Great catch , pic on the black yak looks nice

congratz


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

CAV said:


> .........And no I haven't heard anything bad about eating spanish over 10kg, should I be worried?


We'll know over the next few days, unless you're in hospital. I've always wondered what's wrong with Pauly...I now have a clue.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Fantastic, congrats.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Congrats Cav, I am very jealous,I hope to get amongst her compadres soon.
Salti, good to see you have a new protege' I had to leave the nest at some stage I know, but the foot print on my back makes my heart ache.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Well Cav what a way to blood a black beauty ' trusty ol stead and with Tonto as your wing man ,you on the money ,congrats on the Spanish it's a cracker mate and on the light gear aswell ,by all accounts it's a good fish ,the smile is worth gold in the pics and I hope your have your string pulled until your rod hurts :lol: 
Hope to catch at the Summer series" ,you fellas just keep em on the chew till we arrive with latte"s and the pink skirts ok.
Stay bent mate,well done !
Safa


----------



## Penno (Dec 2, 2005)

G


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Great read go the sunny Coast ha ha


----------



## IsoBar (Nov 24, 2011)

Well done girls!!!

Great job there tiring and landing that fish, you almost dropped it there and went overboard when you pulled it out for the pic... :twisted: \

Keep em coming,
Cheers, Ido


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

CAV great fish bru. You'll be hooked now. There ain't no cure cept more fish!!

Just a tip for fishing vids. I found that I got most views around the 3 min length. 
Have in it, launch if good wave launching over the back. Or forward camera view of big swell. Hook up. Best part. A few pump and winds then gaff shot pic on boat and finally the ride in especially if you have good ride or even better a spec wipe out. People love that shit!

Again nice fish.


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh yeah nice fish Cav I liked the video keep them coming   I'll see you next week and we'll have a little talk about this "Pink is for girls" business ;-)

Cheers 
Ant


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Great work, CAV. And a special congrats on your first Spanish! They're an epic fish, eh?

A tail rope is handy if you're thinking of dragging the fish out of the hatch for a pic, though. For a second in that vid I thought you'd lost it.

Well done

Kev

Now for the Summer series comp!


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Well done Cav,

No need to edit that video, it's all gold.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

That fish looks so at home on your yak.
Congrats.


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Nothing quite like a sleek spaniard on a sleek piece of fiberglass. Top fish, congratulations! 
Cheers, Dave.


----------

